# handy hacks are at it again



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

here's a couple of pictures from a job we were on and this was in a permitted inspected area of course the fernco / repairs were probably done later but from the looks of the original work maybe it was the same hack


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

but the homeowner got it at a great price.................


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Probably inspected by the building inspector. IPC land ??


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> Probably inspected by the building inspector. IPC land ??


It's on the moon. Water flows uphill there


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> Probably inspected by the building inspector. IPC land ??


OR just a normal Plumbing inspector


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> OR just a normal Plumbing inspector


Nah, in a real state with real codes, inspectors are plumbers.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It's unreal where I live! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Anybody seen this

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Oops wrong thread

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> Anybody seen this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Saw it at the supply house. Seems legit.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GREENPLUM said:


> Anybody seen this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I just drilled a hole in a 3 or 4 inch plug through the square part and threaded it for a 1/2 inch boiler drain and use that for water tests, no chance of a blow out and you can hook a hose up if you dont want all the water pouring on the floor or ground at that location..


----------

